# MAC Pricing in Canada Compared to Other Countries



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if this subject has already been brought up but the Canadian dollar is currently worth more than the US dollar. Yet MAC has not done a thing to balance out the appreciation of the Canadian currency. As of Friday the exchange was approximately $0.96cad/$1usd. 

I know it's a big feat for them to over haul the price of everything in case the cad drops back but I at least expected an adjustment with the holiday launch BUT nothing was done! 

I am one Canadian that will not be making any purchases in Canada for the next while. I'm better off trying to find a way to make purchases in the US. Do any Canadians feel this way? If so how are you dealing with it?


----------



## Marie71 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I couldn't agree with you more.  I just sent Mac an email.  Hopefully that will help.  I will go to the nordstroms in the Alderwood mall even though it is about 2 hours away.


----------



## Glow (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Don't expect any price changes for about 18 months if it will happen. Retailers aren't set to change the prices to reflect until they're sure it's going to stay this way.

Profit motive + question of effort.


----------



## msmack (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I also couldn't agree more. It's like book prices, but I don't see them coming down anytime soon, either.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I would love to say I won't buy MAC (and other things) in Canada til things reflect a bit more equality/reality, but sadly, I don't want to miss out! Plus I have to factor in the driving cost of going to a MAC store, which according to MAC's site, the closest one to Wpg in the US is in MN, about 6-7 hr drive!! AHHH! 

But I hear your frustration, and I even am contemplating one of those package forwarding companies but wonder how reputable/bondable/trustworthy they are. I admit, I'm a skeptic and don't want to get burned! oh i wish I had a friend or family member in the US!!!

EDIT: Just wanted to add--will be trying to buy US cash as much as I can afford to in the next little bit, just in case it bottoms out. that way, when I eventually make the road trip, I'll have US cash i bought at a good rate!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_EDIT: Just wanted to add--will be trying to buy US cash as much as I can afford to in the next little bit, just in case it bottoms out. that way, when I eventually make the road trip, I'll have US cash i bought at a good rate!_

 
That's a great idea. I've bought some earlier on but I think I'm going to have to buy again. Plus I am definitely going to look into vacationing in the US!

The thing is even before we came close to par. ie. when the Exchange rate was around 1.15cad/us. We still had a premium built into Canadian prices but now imo it's outrageous. The Royal Asset Eye Palettes are 45cad vs 36usd. That's a difference of over 9 dollars with the current exchange factored in! I know I cannot expect completely competitive prices across the country BUT MAC started out as a Canadian company (I know they've been purchased by EL) but they still have a strong base here in Canada, correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't most of the makeup get made and/or packaged/shipped here? It's not like they need to factor in shipping costs and taxes and what not like they have to in Australia or Asia. 

It also goes to show you how much they value their Canadian customers...  I DON'T expect them to make it competely even but some concession needs to be considered. Seriously, I know I may be tempted but I am deterred from making further purchases right now.


----------



## MaySum (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

forgive me for being stupid, but why *should* MAC change their prices? I mean MAC is all differnet prices all round the world (just think of the Australian prices!).
Like, here in the UK the exchange rate is about 2:1 (pounds to dollars), yet the prices in the UK are *well* over that - I think e/s for example are around $6 more expensive, while quads are like $20 more expensive etc etc.
Now, much as I would *love* the equivilent to US prices to be implemented all round the world, I dont quite understand why they *should*, maybe they have other expenses in Canada that need to be covered? 

also, about the manafacturing, its not all made in Canada, I looked through a selection of my stash and they were made in:
Canada (admittedly, this was the most prominant of the items I picked up)
Indonesia (15 pan pallete)
Italy (the MSFs)
China
USA (the beauty powders and bronzer)

(have just read this back and seen I how argumentative I appear, sorry about that, I dont really mean it, was just interested)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

note to self:learn exchange rates and the complexity of them so you  won't be lost in threads like this!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Well, come to Michigan to shop. We are always looking for extra cash.  My mom and I used to go to Windsor to do some shopping i.e. for Caribbean food and seasonings, so we are bummed about the exchange rate too, but what can you do?  Oh yeah come to Michigan for all your shopping needs.


----------



## aeni (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

The only store I know doing a price change is Walmart sadly.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaySum* 

 
_forgive me for being stupid, but why *should* MAC change their prices? I mean MAC is all differnet prices all round the world (just think of the Australian prices!).
Like, here in the UK the exchange rate is about 2:1 (pounds to dollars), yet the prices in the UK are *well* over that - I think e/s for example are around $6 more expensive, while quads are like $20 more expensive etc etc.
Now, much as I would *love* the equivilent to US prices to be implemented all round the world, I dont quite understand why they *should*, maybe they have other expenses in Canada that need to be covered? 

also, about the manafacturing, its not all made in Canada, I looked through a selection of my stash and they were made in:
Canada (admittedly, this was the most prominant of the items I picked up)
Indonesia (15 pan pallete)
Italy (the MSFs)
China
USA (the beauty powders and bronzer)

(have just read this back and seen I how argumentative I appear, sorry about that, I dont really mean it, was just interested)_

 
exporting to those countries costs a lot more than to canada (heck, MAC is freakin' canadian to begin with!) so for those prices, it's not about the value of the dollar. i'm sure it is a bunch of other things too on top of that.

i too hate how much i have to spend on everything compared to the US. one store i can think of that has adjusted their prices is claires accessories. now the products are within about 25 cents instead of 3+ dollars. so if you like earrings...

like others have said, it's going to take a loooong time before any changes happen. we will just have to think about it the same way we used to - i dont remember many complaining before the dollar increased in value. yeah, it sucks, but you really cant do much about it.

luckily, my boyfriends dad and stepmother live in the states, so i am getting a lot of things shipped to them (MAC that i can live without for a little while, worth the savings of $60 vs $80!) and they are more than happy to ship it to me. i have also been buying from mac livejournal members, and getting CPs.

also, i live about 2 hours away from a US border and could easily go to shop for a weekend!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaySum* 

 
_forgive me for being stupid, but why *should* MAC change their prices? I mean MAC is all differnet prices all round the world (just think of the Australian prices!).
Like, here in the UK the exchange rate is about 2:1 (pounds to dollars), yet the prices in the UK are *well* over that - I think e/s for example are around $6 more expensive, while quads are like $20 more expensive etc etc.
Now, much as I would *love* the equivilent to US prices to be implemented all round the world, I dont quite understand why they *should*, maybe they have other expenses in Canada that need to be covered? 

also, about the manafacturing, its not all made in Canada, I looked through a selection of my stash and they were made in:
Canada (admittedly, this was the most prominant of the items I picked up)
Indonesia (15 pan pallete)
Italy (the MSFs)
China
USA (the beauty powders and bronzer)

(have just read this back and seen I how argumentative I appear, sorry about that, I dont really mean it, was just interested)_

 
That's kind of like saying why should the Gas stations lower the Gas prices in sync with the price of where crude oil is trading. Because consumers have rights and should not be gauged.  

I don't know if I want to get into all of it (ie give an education on purchasing power/economics/currency exchange etc) as this is really a makeup forum. But I'll try to clarify this a bit. 

Firstly, Canada is just north of the US and we have a Free Trade Treaty between the two countries. Which basically means we don't have the duties nor the import/export regulations that we may have with other countries, not to mention cheaper shipping costs because we are geographically so close. 

Secondly, I really wish people would read my posts carefully and not put words in my mouth. I said "most" of MAC's products are made/shipped from Canada. Most does not mean all. And I never said I expect prices to be equal globally but I expected a little adjustment in Canada at least. 

Lastly, I can't comment on how the Sterling or Euro has been performing against the US dollar but I do know that the Canadian dollar is very strong right now and due to our Free Trade relationship with the US there really is no reason to keep prices unchanged other than the fact that the companies want to make more off the consumers. 

Plainly put, all the Canadian dollar sales Estee Lauder makes will be converted back to US dollar with a significant gain due to the appreciation of the Canadian currency. This is not due to a rise in shipping, production, import costs to MAC. It's purely based on taking advantage of where the currency is. Look at it this way 100 cad dollar used to convert to 88 usd, now 100 cad will get you 104usd. Pretty sweet deal for Estee Lauder dontcha think?


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Oh yeah come to Michigan for all your shopping needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh for sure, you know I am totally coming down to shop!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_luckily, my boyfriends dad and stepmother live in the states, so i am getting a lot of things shipped to them (MAC that i can live without for a little while, worth the savings of $60 vs $80!) and they are more than happy to ship it to me. i have also been buying from mac livejournal members, and getting CPs.

also, i live about 2 hours away from a US border and could easily go to shop for a weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky girl.....


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_note to self:learn exchange rates and the complexity of them so you  won't be lost in threads like this!_

 
HAHA, it's okay girl! I just do this kind of thing for a living that's why


----------



## goink (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

This topic is in a heated debate.  Not to be rude: MAC will not change their price. Retail shops will not change their price to meet with the USD. At least not within one year.  I know it sucks, but the economy is more complex than it appears.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_This topic is in a heated debate.  Not to be rude: MAC will not change their price. Retail shops will not change their price to meet with the USD. At least not within one year.  I know it sucks, but the economy is more complex than it appears._

 
You're not being rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If retailers will not budge on price. Consumers will find other ways to shop. I have a co-worker who's looking into purchasing a vehicle in the US. Sure, some of us will just accepted it. I on the other hand plan on making a few trips to the US for vacation and shopping. This is the reality of Corporations not budging to keep up with the current global climate, not all consumers will put up with it. As for Corporation and stores that will accomodate such as some book stores matching US pricing or as someone mentioned Walmart slashing prices, they will benefit in the end. Consumers are not blind and ignorant we know what is going on. 

Okay rant finished hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time for a Nelly Furtado Maneater dance off


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

its better spending a few dollars more buying it at your country than spend hundreds of dollars for a plane ticket to the US just to buy MAC at a cheaper price.


----------



## Glow (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Exactly. I may be going on a vacation with my boyfriend in the late spring/early summer - i'll tuck some cash away for then. But by no means am I going to drop more dollars just to truck myself down to the states to save a few dollars.


----------



## goink (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_You're not being rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If retailers will not budge on price. Consumers will find other ways to shop. I have a co-worker who's looking into purchasing a vehicle in the US. Sure, some of us will just accepted it. I on the other hand plan on making a few trips to the US for vacation and shopping. This is the reality of Corporations not budging to keep up with the current global climate, not all consumers will put up with it. As for Corporation and stores that will accomodate such as some book stores matching US pricing or as someone mentioned Walmart slashing prices, they will benefit in the end. Consumers are not blind and ignorant we know what is going on. 

Okay rant finished hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time for a Nelly Furtado Maneater dance off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^ITA
Newspapers are teaching Canadian how to purchase textbooks/books at a cheaper USD price. Even with the shipping included, it's still cheaper than in Canada.
The line ups at the borders are longer. People aren't, like you said, ignorant.
My father is looking to purchase a television in States. I bought my laptop from Costco in Washington. Most of my shoes are purchased from States. I even bought Harry Potter when I was across the border.

Gas prices, for a short period, was cheaper due to the strong dollar. However, it's slowly increasing again.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I already asked the question.  I asked if in light of other companies in the retail sector reducing their pricing (ie. Walmart, Chapters-January) would they be having similar price cuts.

I thought their arguments weak.  I can think of stronger ones:  ie. they bought the stock at under par, and the dollar has since changed (I think companies buy up to a quarter ahead of the retail dates), and until backstock cleared out, this wouldn't be feasable; that to keep MAC in Canada, Canadian pricing would remain in effect, as the American population numbers offset the lower costs of retail items, etc.  But anyway, here it is!

 Quote:

  Dear Valued Consumer,

Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.

In response to your concern, we hope you can appreciate that our products
are not priced arbitrarily, but rather in accordance with the cost of their
production.  Some of these factors include maintaining a state-of-the-art
research and development facility, obtaining the finest quality
ingredients, product safety testing, and shipping and distribution costs.
We do feel our products offer excellent value for the prices charged at the
retail level.

Currently, there are two prices for our products.  There is a United States
price and there is a Canadian Price.  Consumers are charged accordingly
depending upon their residence.

Once again, thank you for this opportunity to respond to your concerns.  We
hope you will continue to enjoy and have confidence in our quality
products.

Sincerely,  
 
And to people shopping South, yes, higher retail sucks, but job losses in retail sectors that have lost said business isn't very good either.  Ultimately we're propping up the American local economies, whilst allowing ours to go under.  I'm still paying the same amount I was a year ago, so I don't see that I'm paying 'extra' per se - it's just the USD has fallen below my own CDN.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

That's rough...they should definitely adjust the prices....


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

To be fair, the admin cost to adjust prices would not be worth it if the CDN$ drops back down.  We've been at par but not for that long, and I wouldn't worry about adjusting prices if I may have to undo all of it a few months down the road, like Glow posted.  As much as I hate the fact that products are cheaper in the States at this moment, as Deidre noted, I'm not actually paying anymore than I would have it the dollar didn't rise.


----------



## MaySum (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_That's kind of like saying why should the Gas stations lower the Gas prices in sync with the price of where crude oil is trading. Because consumers have rights and should not be gauged. 

I don't know if I want to get into all of it (ie give an education on purchasing power/economics/currency exchange etc) as this is really a makeup forum. But I'll try to clarify this a bit. 

Firstly, Canada is just north of the US and we have a Free Trade Treaty between the two countries. Which basically means we don't have the duties nor the import/export regulations that we may have with other countries, not to mention cheaper shipping costs because we are geographically so close. 

Secondly, I really wish people would read my posts carefully and not put words in my mouth. I said "most" of MAC's products are made/shipped from Canada. Most does not mean all. And I never said I expect prices to be equal globally but I expected a little adjustment in Canada at least. 

Lastly, I can't comment on how the Sterling or Euro has been performing against the US dollar but I do know that the Canadian dollar is very strong right now and due to our Free Trade relationship with the US there really is no reason to keep prices unchanged other than the fact that the companies want to make more off the consumers. 

Plainly put, all the Canadian dollar sales Estee Lauder makes will be converted back to US dollar with a significant gain due to the appreciation of the Canadian currency. This is not due to a rise in shipping, production, import costs to MAC. It's purely based on taking advantage of where the currency is. Look at it this way 100 cad dollar used to convert to 88 usd, now 100 cad will get you 104usd. Pretty sweet deal for Estee Lauder dontcha think?_

 
I'm sorry, I did read ur post and understood that u said most and not all manafacturing was in Canada, I was merely pointing out that I didnt see how precisely it was relevant. 
Admittedly, I may be on the wrong track, but firstly - as I said the MSFs are made in Italy, therefore to follow ur logic (how I see it) these should be cheaper in Italy than anywhere else (though, I'm not sure where they are packaged so that may remove this point entirely). 
Secondly, (my main point) - if the manafacturing is done in Canada, I dont see why prices should be dropped there, surely if anything they should be *raised* in the US? in order to match the manafacturing costs?

oh well, I guess I'll never understand this, mainly cos I'm quite sure it just doesnt work that way. For instance, Molton Brown, a British Company, who manafactuers over here, is about *double* the price over here than in the US! (with prices in pounds basically being converted to dollars without facturing the exchange rate) irregardless of taxes, shipping costs etc etc. This occurs with countless other British companies (e.g. Floris and many more I'm sure). Thats just the way it is, everything is cheaper in the US.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

for those saying you know people who want to buy cars, tvs, etc in the states - wouldn't the taxes and duties you would have to pay at the border completely override your savings?


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Referring to your comment JillianJiggs, apparently it can be more advantageous. Of course, you have to see really how much the savings are in the US. From my research (not looked at cars though) I would save several $$ per item, so with a BIG HUGE haul, it'd really help! Plus I don't have some stores like Sephora or Ikea here in Wpg. Duty (to my knowledge) is mainly the sales tax we pay on items in Canada/provinces. IE In Canada GST=6%, PST in MB=7%.  

For example, there is an american site who has dual online stores (one for Can, one for US) who's boots are $150 MORE in Canada---so when we are at/near parity with the USD, we are getting GOUGED!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

so if they aren't going to lower prices in Canada, perhaps MAC should increase the prices in the US to reflect the drop of currency value.  

i don't think that it would be a popular vote, and yes that was a joke. ( i don't think anyone's prices should be increased) but it might help others understand that Canadians are being gouged on the value of retail goods


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaySum* 

 
_I'm sorry, I did read ur post and understood that u said most and not all manafacturing was in Canada, I was merely pointing out that I didnt see how precisely it was relevant._

 
it's relevant because there is NO duty or tarrifs on the product here in Canada like there is in other countries.

and our dollar has been rising against the US currency over the past year, so it's not like this is a surprize to anyone.

i wrote to MAC and got some song and dance about how they try to be competitive.

i will be going to the US to buy the product made just outside Toronto....

and we are not at/near parity - we are getting close to 10% above the US dollar!


----------



## SMMY (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

One thing that no one here has brought up is the relative size of the two markets. I have no idea, but I would imagine sales in the US are much greater than sales in Canada. EL probably keeps prices lower over here because the sheer amount of sales here allows them to and still turn a hefty profit. I am curious to know what the difference in sales for MAC is in the US versus Canada?
And I know it's not fair and I'm not defending it, but MAC is a business first and foremost. It isn't in the business of being fair as much as delivering products to the consumer at prices that the consumer will purchase them at. If they were losing sales significantly in Canada due to their pricing strategy, I'm sure they would consider readjusting it, but I imagine that isn't the case.


----------



## zoe__ (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

i know. For the euro too , 1 euro= over 1.4 dollars but a lipstick is 14 dollars and 17 euros, go figure


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_One thing that no one here has brought up is the relative size of the two markets. I have no idea, but I would imagine sales in the US are much greater than sales in Canada. EL probably keeps prices lower over here because the sheer amount of sales here allows them to and still turn a hefty profit. I am curious to know what the difference in sales for MAC is in the US versus Canada?
And I know it's not fair and I'm not defending it, but MAC is a business first and foremost. It isn't in the business of being fair as much as delivering products to the consumer at prices that the consumer will purchase them at. If they were losing sales significantly in Canada due to their pricing strategy, I'm sure they would consider readjusting it, but I imagine that isn't the case._

 
Interesting thought.

Sephora in Canada has already started to drop prices in store to the same level of prices in the U.S. 

I notice that things on the (Canadian) MAC website that in the past would have sold out in days are still there months later...also I don't know about anybody else but I was at a pretty popular mall on Saturday and it was damn near empty the only place in the mall that was crazy was Wal-mart who announced that they would be lowering prices and charging the US equivalent. 

I have some gift certificates remaining so I will buy MAC here but once those are gone I will just purchase in the US...My b/f is American and travels to the US at least 3x/month...I can't justify paying more for something I can get for significantly cheaper elsewhere.

Retailers in Canada are definitely feeling the pressure as more Canadians cross the border or shop online.....it will be interesting to see what MAC does.


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Well, you might as well wait for hell to freeze over if you think MAC Canada is going to lower their prices. If anything, they will raise US prices to match. It wouldn't be business smart to come down in price for a product that is selling well. They would only come down in price if they are making losses.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_Sephora in Canada has already started to drop prices in store to the same level of prices in the U.S._

 
Oh _really_? *drumming fingers together*


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_One thing that no one here has brought up is the relative size of the two markets. I have no idea, but I would imagine sales in the US are much greater than sales in Canada. EL probably keeps prices lower over here because the sheer amount of sales here allows them to and still turn a hefty profit. I am curious to know what the difference in sales for MAC is in the US versus Canada?
And I know it's not fair and I'm not defending it, but MAC is a business first and foremost. It isn't in the business of being fair as much as delivering products to the consumer at prices that the consumer will purchase them at. If they were losing sales significantly in Canada due to their pricing strategy, I'm sure they would consider readjusting it, but I imagine that isn't the case._

 
What is happening is the Canadian Consumers are basically taking on the burden of the currency disparity. MAC hasn't raised US prices nor lowered Canadian prices even thought the CAD is worth more now. And yes, the US market is bigger than the Canadian and hence we got the short end of the stick.

I get the whole EL is there to make a profit blah blah. but I as a consumer have a right to voice my opinion and not just "accept" it because "this is what is it". Yes I am one but together we are many. Even if I know they won't change anything, I choose not to buy any MAC from Canada it's as simple as that. I'm not forcing anyone to do the same, it's my opinion. 

Also I'm checking out Sephora if they've made adjustments...and if this is true they get my business.

Let me just say if they decided to raise MAC prices in the US there will be riots on the streets of America!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 11, 2008)

*RANT: MAC Canadian pricing vs US pricing*

Since the Canadian dollar is virtually on par with the American dollar it is beyond me why MAC has such a huge gap in pricing differences.

For example;

Blush:

US $17.50 vs. CDN $22

Paintpots:

US $16.50 vs CDN $20

182 Buffer Brush:

US $45 vs CDN $55 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey MAC!
What gives?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially MAC is manufactured half an hour away from me and are a Canadian company
To me this is so unjustifiable. Especially after all the media hoopla surrounding Canadian prices compared to US prices which resulted in many companies having to adjust the prices to compete with business going south of the border. 

Here's what they have to say:

 Quote:

  Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.  

While we appreciate your concern, M.A.C does not set the retail prices at
which our products are sold.  The net price we charge the retailers for our
products is based upon the cost of their production and distribution.  Some
of the factors that impact these costs include maintaining a
state-of-the-art research and development facility, obtaining the finest
quality ingredients, producing technologically advanced formulations, and
conducting product integrity testing.  Additional factors that affect the
cost of the product include costly shipping expenses, the cost of fuel,
currency fluctuations and customs duty or tax.

For decades, M.A.C has been recognized for providing innovative products of
the highest quality.  We believe that our products offer excellent value
for the price.

Please be assured that your comments regarding Canadian prices have been
noted and will be circulated to our Management executives, so that this
matter may be appropriately addresses.  We very much appreciate the effort
you made to share your experience with us, and we certainly value you as a
consumer.

Once again, thank you for this opportunity to respond to your concerns.  We
hope you will continue to enjoy and have confidence in our quality
products. 

Sincerely, 

Fanta Kamara
Representative
Global Consumer Communications  
 
*Thoughts?*


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: RANT: MAC Canadian pricing vs US pricing*

http://specktra.net/f165/mac-needs-a...urrency-83362/


----------



## kalikana (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Yup, I noticed that Sephora started dropping some of the prices.

I know, it frustrates me too. And I hate how strict Canadian customs is now. I know they have to be, but still.. ugh. lol.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I wish Sephora would drop many other things! I notice b/w US and Canada some things aren't so bad (2 or 3 bucks, fine) but I want to get the Stila Cherry Crush lip stain--thats 24 in the US and 31 in Canada! GRRR! I'm thinking I'll wait til I make a trip.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Since the Canadian dollar is virtually on par with the American dollar it is beyond me why MAC has such a huge gap in pricing differences.

For example;

Blush:

US $17.50 vs. CDN $22

Paintpots:

US $16.50 vs CDN $20

182 Buffer Brush:

US $45 vs CDN $55 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey MAC!
What gives?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially MAC is manufactured half an hour away from me and are a Canadian company
To me this is so unjustifiable. Especially after all the media hoopla surrounding Canadian prices compared to US prices which resulted in many companies having to adjust the prices to compete with business going south of the border. 

Here's what they have to say:






Quote:


Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C. 

While we appreciate your concern, M.A.C does not set the retail prices at
which our products are sold. The net price we charge the retailers for our
products is based upon the cost of their production and distribution. Some
of the factors that impact these costs include maintaining a
state-of-the-art research and development facility, obtaining the finest
quality ingredients, producing technologically advanced formulations, and
conducting product integrity testing. Additional factors that affect the
cost of the product include costly shipping expenses, the cost of fuel,
currency fluctuations and customs duty or tax.

For decades, M.A.C has been recognized for providing innovative products of
the highest quality. We believe that our products offer excellent value
for the price.

Please be assured that your comments regarding Canadian prices have been
noted and will be circulated to our Management executives, so that this
matter may be appropriately addresses. We very much appreciate the effort
you made to share your experience with us, and we certainly value you as a
consumer.

Once again, thank you for this opportunity to respond to your concerns. We
hope you will continue to enjoy and have confidence in our quality
products. 

Sincerely, 

Fanta Kamara
Representative
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## Meryl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_ Even if I know they won't change anything, I choose not to buy any MAC from Canada it's as simple as that. I'm not forcing anyone to do the same, it's my opinion. 

Also I'm checking out Sephora if they've made adjustments...and if this is true they get my business._

 
I've been keeping an eye on Sephora prices (I actually keep the USD and CAD prices written in a little notebook that carry I in my purse, since I can't remember numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and as far as I can tell, they have not lowered prices.  I'm checking out the expensive skin-care lines, such as DDF,  Peter Thomas Roth, MD Formulations, etc and they are still 31% higher than the States.  

Prescriptives is much worse.  The new serum I wanted was 60% more at Holt Renfrew than at Saks or NM.  I don't usually make a fuss at cosmetic counters but when I heard the price, I told the SA I would go to the States to purchase.

Actually that's not true.  I'm not going to the States at the moment, but I wanted him to know I wouldn't purchase until the price went down. Although I know it won't happen.

When I asked about it at Sephora, the SA said it wasn't their doing, that the cosmetic companies set the prices for Canada.  

No one wants to take the blame. Or the responsibility.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

It's March '08 now and the CAD is still roughly equivalent to the USD (CAD is worth a couple cents more as of today), and we really haven't seen any price adjustments have we?

I won't complain about MAC because the the price difference is *relatively* minimal but I was shopping at Banana Republic a couple months ago and realized I was paying $20 more for a sweater here than my counterparts in the US. Being the vocal consumer that I am, I made a point to email their customer service and the lovely people over at BR/GAP emailed me back talking about their production/shipping/customs costs and what not but of course, this does not justify the huge price difference that are obvious at BR & Gap stores just to name a few US-based stores with shops set up across Canada.

I predict that the currency exchange will remain as it is for a while. I doubt the USD will go up anytime soon, maybe in November, around election season in the US, but not before that. C'mon, they are, after all, in an economic recession, no matter how much Bush denies it.

And while the exchange rates are unjust for us Canadian consumers, I don't believe retailers will do much to equalize the scale. I remember the Finance Minister was urging retailers to make price adjustments around Christmas last year so as not to lose their business to across the border cities like Buffalo, but few paid heed and we all saw how that went. Gazillions of Canadians flooding the Buffalo malls and boosting the Buffalo economy by giving them their holiday business. 

Kudos to those businesses who did adjust their prices. Too bad they were the minority.


----------



## artificial (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

The problem with adjusting prices based on the currency rate _today_ is that products are generally purchased a year in advance - at least, this is how it is in clothing retail, I'm not sure what the makeup market is like, but I'd imagine similar.
I'm not saying that I agree with the US / CAN pricing difference, but just offering a reason as to why price changes are generally not effected immediately.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

I don't see a change happening here (AUS), even though the AU$ is currently at 0.93 US$ we still pay a fortune for MAC and many other make-up products.


----------



## jennzy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

ugggh! i so know what you mean!!! i mean little things like this add up!!!
i was in new york in the summer (my first time of being in the states) and bought so many things because it was sooo cheap!!! a pair of citizens at saks was $160+6%tax, in toronto they're like $250+13% tax!

however, coach and Louis Vuitton have adjusted the price.
coach is at par with the american prices, LV goes by the Euroes so apparently it's more expensive to buy in the states.
i feel like all companies should always adjust their pricings. LV does it every 4 months, why can't everyone else?

i dont travel to the states much. actually that time i went in the summer was the first and last time ive been i wish i can go shopping in the states so much cheaper!!! its very frustrating because things are expensive, however, i still shop in canada.

edit to say 13% tax in ontario... i keep on saying 15% lol


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

LOL i sent MAC an e-mail about this some time ago. they never replied.  i sent a letter about a product that was sold otu and sure, they replied for that.

it pisses me off how the u.s. holiday palettes are only 36 bucks.  god, i'd buy so much if we had u.s. prices.

i once thought the prices lowered and i was loading up my shopping cart until i realized theres a country chooser button at the bottom and my browser was set to US.  wow, how sad was i.........  i didnt buy a single thing that day...


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i once thought the prices lowered and i was loading up my shopping cart until i realized theres a country chooser button at the bottom and my browser was set to US.  wow, how sad was i.........  i didnt buy a single thing that day..._

 






 Isn't that the worst??  I got caught up one time too, one of the very few times I thought of ordering online, then realized I'd have to cut my order in half.... ever since then I've been very careful about keeping the MAC site on Canada so I'm never floored like that again...


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i once thought the prices lowered and i was loading up my shopping cart until i realized theres a country chooser button at the bottom and my browser was set to US.  wow, how sad was i.........  i didnt buy a single thing that day..._

 
Arg I did that yesturday, I was checking the prices of a small angle brush and it said $23, I was like WTF. I had just spent $25 on a non MAC brush so I was angry, then realised I was on the US site lol.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC needs to adjust Canadian prices to reflect the Currency!*

Sephora has lowered some prices by the way.  Just recently.


----------



## .k. (Apr 14, 2008)

*Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Does anyone know? I know its manufactured there and all and i might go visit soon. if anyone can give me heads up that would be great! thanks!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Here are some good reads on the subject:
http://specktra.net/f165/mac-needs-a...urrency-83362/
http://specktra.net/f165/mac-site-us-canada-diff-81432/
http://specktra.net/f165/internation...roducts-91797/


----------



## .k. (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

thanks!


----------



## breechan (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Yep, its about 20-30% more in Canada compared to USA, and then add the sales tax which can be up to 13% on top of the price. 

So far the cheapest MAC I've bought was in Hong Kong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here in Japan, its very very expensive.


----------



## JanineDesiree (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

its totally not worth buying MAC here in Canada. well, if you can buy in USA. *ha* Now i only wish there was a close MAC store in the states i can get to.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

My first reaction when I read the thread title:

Heheh....*ahem* NO.

An unfortunate reality.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_So far the cheapest MAC I've bought was in Hong Kong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  How much is it there?  I'll have to keep that in mind the next time my relatives go over!  I always thought it'd be more expensive b/c I heard that foundation is US$50!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Yeah MAC is cheaper in the US, I hate being so far from the US. Don't get me started on MAC prices here, it angers me.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Haha yah Canadian prices are higher and it really sucks!! My dad lives in Chicago and I'd ask him to get me stuff there but.. I don't wanna send my poor dad into a make up store, he'd be so confused lol.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Definitely more expensive. In one province it's like 17% tax.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Yeah I live in Victoria British Columbia
and we pay waaayyy more then you all in the states do.
Which is messed in the head because our dollar over the past 6 months has been consistantly better then the US dollar.
It's a huge fruseration that they haven't adjusted prices on almost everything, including MAC. 
I put off buying big items like powder brushes / kabukhi brushes until I get over to seattle a few times a year
It's like 20 - 30% less there


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

The aussie dollar was at about last time I checked 92 cents in every US dollar, yet we still pay about double.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_The aussie dollar was at about last time I checked 92 cents in every US dollar, yet we still pay about double._

 
I feel really bad for you guys because that's ridiculous to pay that much.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_The aussie dollar was at about last time I checked 92 cents in every US dollar, yet we still pay about double._

 
I know, I completely feel for you gals in Australia!  I couldn't believe the prices I've heard MAC has down under.  I guess what really gets to me about the Canadian pricing is knowing that the item is made locally - the address printed on the packaging is a 1/2-hr drive from my place - and yet we're paying more than American customers!  There's a bigger market there and all, I know, but still, it gets to me...

Anyhoo, the thread isn't to gripe, just to inform.  MAC ain't cheaper in Canada (yet? There's hope!), so better to swing by a U.S. counter/store if you get the chance.

Mind you, I believe you can get the taxes back if you're visiting from another country, at least the GST... that's just what I vaguely recall from shopping around Niagara and seeing signs telling U.S. shoppers about how they can get their money back on the GST (and/or PST) they've paid.  I might be incredibly misinformed, but if you can get it back, it makes shopping in Canada a bit easier to handle, yah?


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Thanks Blahwah, Simply Elegant.
It makes me want to boycott aus MAC stores and buy online, but then poor but I know that's not gunna help lol.

Anyway back on topic, US is cheaper, there is also CCO/CCS's in US as well.


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

  I guess what really gets to me about the Canadian pricing is knowing that the item is made locally - the address printed on the packaging is a 1/2-hr drive from my place - and yet we're paying more than American customers  
 
ya that makes just as much sence as our postal service. I run a small online buisness and it costs more to send stuff in canada (where i live) then it does to send stuff to the US and even international. makes alot sence right? lol

Whats with canada? lol


----------



## queenofhearts87 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Unfortunately, MAC is more in Canada.
Lipsticks/Eyeshadows/Lipglasses, $16.50
Mascara, $13
Fluidline $18
Paint Pots $20 
Pigments $23.50
etc.

What really makes me sad..
187 $50.50







It's really depressing when I live all of an hour from where it's manufactured and have to pay more for it then if I drive an hour in the other direction to Buffalo, NY.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

It all made sense when the CDN dollar was at .65 cents US, now the dollar is on par and it's all terribly out of whack. Not just MAC. EVERYTHING.


----------



## silentkite (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_The aussie dollar was at about last time I checked 92 cents in every US dollar, yet we still pay about double._

 
92 US cents for an Australian dollar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is the reason US prices seem so cheap to us, because our dollar is worth more. Back when an AUS dollar bought 70 US cents, and the US dollar was worth relatively more, there was less of a difference in prices. Still WAY cheaper in the US than in Australia, though.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Mind you, I believe you can get the taxes back if you're visiting from another country, at least the GST... that's just what I vaguely recall from shopping around Niagara and seeing signs telling U.S. shoppers about how they can get their money back on the GST (and/or PST) they've paid.  I might be incredibly misinformed, but if you can get it back, it makes shopping in Canada a bit easier to handle, yah?_

 
Yeah I'm pretty sure that's true. I've heard of it before.

The only good thing about shopping for MAC in Canada is that stuff generally runs out more slowly here so if you've missed out on something, it might be in Canada still. There's still smoke signals stuff left here and that surprises me.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_The only good thing about shopping for MAC in Canada is that stuff generally runs out more slowly here so if you've missed out on something, it might be in Canada still. There's still smoke signals stuff left here and that surprises me._

 
That's so true.  I have to keep reminding myself not to get too caught up in the hype b/c there aren't as many crazy MAC fans up here!  Lingerie was the first collection I could blow good money on and with all the talk about it on here I went to my closest Bay counter at 8:30 on Boxing Day morning - to find the place empty except for one very tired MA!  She was great, and happened to be the same MA who did my first makeover.  But yeah, she knew I was a die-hard fan if I was getting up that early just for MAC!  Little did she know about the other drooling Specktra members eagerly waiting for the doors at their counters to burst open!

Lingerie stuff hung around for quite awhile there, so I really could've slept in - or done my shopping elsewhere that morning!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_ I have to keep reminding myself not to get too caught up in the hype b/c there aren't as many crazy MAC fans up here!_

 
There aren't many of us here, period. MAC fans or not. The States is such a huge market, they make their own rules and everything is cheaper.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_II believe you can get the taxes back if you're visiting from another country, at least the GST... that's just what I vaguely recall from shopping around Niagara and seeing signs telling U.S. shoppers about how they can get their money back on the GST (and/or PST) they've paid._

 
you used to be able to, but that program was cancelled at the beginning of last fiscal year - March 31, 2007.

more info can be found here -

NOTICE221 - Questions and Answers on the Cancellation of the Visitor Rebate Program and the Implementation of the New Foreign Convention and Tour Incentive Program


----------



## L0VELY (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I have to keep reminding myself not to get too caught up in the hype b/c there aren't as many crazy MAC fans up here!_

 
I agree. I remember when I Heatherette sold out right away on the US site and everything was still available on the Canadian one! I live in Manitoba, and seriously, there aren't very many MAC fans. Things sell out over time, not right away.


----------



## breechan (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Is mac cheaper in canada?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_My first reaction when I read the thread title:

Heheh....*ahem* NO.

An unfortunate reality.



Really?  How much is it there?  I'll have to keep that in mind the next time my relatives go over!  I always thought it'd be more expensive b/c I heard that foundation is US$50!_

 
About the HK prices, yes it's slightly cheaper than Canada, perhaps cheaper than the US, not sure. There's a thread here somewhere with HK prices listed.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 25, 2008)

*Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I was just recently viewing the MAC website and found that they've raised the prices AGAIN? 

Example:
Prev. Eyeshadow = 16.50CAD
New. Eyeshadow = 17.00CAD

Prev. SFF = 30.00CAD [?]
New. SFF = 31.00CAD

I live in Vancouver/Burnaby and it's already bad enough that I have to pay more for MAC than in the States... I think SFF = $26.00USD....Eyeshadows = $14.50USD
I try to save up for my trips to Tullalip [sp?] at the CCO where eyeshadows are only $10USD but I can't help but wonder WHY IN THE WORLD do Canadians pay so much MAC? I thought MAC used to be a Canadian brand? [Before being bought by Estee Lauder]

As a university student I can't always afford MAC at these prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... only for special occasions/treats. I was at MUFE the other day and their eyeshadows are only $18.50??? They are also almost 1.5 -2x the size of MAC's.... Hmm...

Any other people annoyed with prices differences in their home country? [I've also heard UK people have to pay much more as well]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

Is the canadian dollar stronger than the u.s. dollar?  I know the euro is at an all time high against the dollar.  That is one reason why you might see higher prices in your country.  I agree with you on how annoying it is to see price hikes all the time.  At increases twice a year, soon i won't be able to justify spending so much on m.a.c., especially when other brands with good quality are popping up all the time.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

Canadian dollar is pretty much on par with the US dollar (give or take a few cents) 
Canadian MAC prices have always consistently been higher than US prices even though most MAC products are made just outside of Toronto. 
When I did email MAC about this concern a few months ago they assured me that they would review this. Bullshit. When a price increase happened they also raised the Canadian MAC prices as well instead of 'trying' to level it out with the US prices. 

Its a losing battle. 
Dont even get me started on the price difference in brushes....


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

you guys are lucky - here in NZ e/s are NZ$34, and everything from there on just goes up. i brought the 182 brush the other day and nearly died - NZ$98!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I did a bit of looking around on the subject and i found that companies keep prices lower in the U.S. because it is the most competitive and important market in the world.  Basically all other economies are driven by what happens to the U.S. economy.  Especially if you see the U.S. in a recession the pressure to keep prices low is even greater, although we are seeing lots of inflation.  
Keep writing letters and putting pressure on your country to close the price gap!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

Yes, I am as well so freaking annoyed that MAC prices are much much higher than the US prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC started in Canada. It's a Canadian brand, doesn't matter who bought it then. Some things are still produced in London, Ontario. So why should we get the bad side, of having to cover all the cost???


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I stayed in Malaysia and the price of MAC is also higher than the prices in US. 
RM82 for a bottle of pigment


----------



## fxckslutrock (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

i would love to pay US$14,50 for a mac eyeshadow.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I think it's annoying but generally the prices are relative to their market. I guess where there is more money, MAC prices will be according to what the economy can handle. As someone from the UK, prices in the USA are ridiculously cheap, but that's because the £ is much stronger than the $ and the strength of the £ means that it just isn't practical or business-wise for MAC to charge the same amount for its products across the world. I guess any business wants to get the most out of wherever it sells. 

$14.50 might be a considerable amount for an American to pay. To me it's nothing, but that's because I am used to paying *the equivalent of* $20 for an eyeshadow.

However, there are some countries where the prices are unjustifiably high and beyond what is natural for the economic landscape....I would say that in Continental Europe that MAC prices are silly, but this may be because there is less competition for MAC in many European countries....


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I think its unwise to judge everything by the US standard....think about living costs in your country, earning levels etc....the prices of MAC can't really be taken in abstract and judged in comparison to the US, because the whole context is different so the company is merely pricing according to what is reasonable for that market.

At £10 an eyeshadow, MAC is probably the cheapest "high end" cosmetics brand in the UK.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Annoyed Canadian and her MAC opinions_price changes?*

I'd rather canadian prices than the prices here... for an eye shadow pot its $32... I'm a uni student too so i definitely cannot afford that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 25, 2008)

Merged with exisiting thread on Canadian MAC prices.


----------



## sonnebutti (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm from portugal and I currently buy a lot of mac things from ebay... like.. 14 usd (I think that's the price of mac eyeshadows in america) = 8,9€.
and here a mac eyeshadow costs 16,5€ !! that's like 26dollars. really. I loose my mind on ebay.


----------



## infernalmachine (Jul 25, 2008)

a good way to look at pricing is to compare sales tax, income tax, and minimum wage.

canada: 
-minimum wage about $8/hr
-income tax for most people = 30% (from 15% to 50% depending on how much u make)
-sales tax in ontario = 13% (until recently it was 15%)


you should compare.  i dunno the figures for the US or UK.


----------



## cipelica (Dec 25, 2008)

Girls from Canada, can someone tell me the prices for next MAC products (including taxes):

Lip Stick 
Slimshine 
Lipglass 
Mascara 
Paint pot 
168 
187 
217 
219 
224 
239 
266 
Pigment 
Clear Lipglass 
Powder blush 
Blot powder/pressed 
Studio Fix Fluid 
[*]Eye Shadow

Boyfriend is traveling from Canada very soon.
Thnx


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 25, 2008)

You can find the prices in Canadian dollars on the MAC website (just click Country Chooser at the bottom right of the page, and choose Canada). Then when you browse through the products it should give you the Canadian price. As for taxes, it differs from province to province. Where in Canada is your boyfriend traveling from?


----------



## cipelica (Dec 26, 2008)

I am from Europe, from a country that does not have MAC, and on a maccosmetics.com I can see only products, not prices. When I try to sign in, the server tells me that I am not from Canada and USA so I can not log in. Toronto is the please. Please girls, help


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh sorry about that. I don't live in Ontario but I believe the sales tax there amounts to 13%. In that case...

Lipstick: $16.50 ($18.65 with tax)
Slimshine: $17.50, ($19.78 with tax)
Lipglass: $16.50, ($18.65 with tax)
Mascara: All are $14.00 ($15.82 with tax) except for Mascara X which is $15.00 ($16.95 with tax)
Paint Pot: $20.00 ($22.60 with tax)
168 brush: $38.50 ($43.51 with tax)
187 brush: $50.50 ($57.07 with tax)
217 brush: $27.00 ($30.51 with tax)
219 brush: $27.50 ($31.08 with tax)
224 brush: $33.50 ($37.86 with tax)
239 brush: $29.50 ($33.34 with tax)
266 brush: $23.00 ($25.99 with tax)
Pigment: $23.50 ($26.56  with tax)
Clear Lipglass: $16.50 ($18.65 with tax)
Powder blush: $21.00 ($23.73 with tax)
Blot powder/pressed: $25.00 ($28.25 with tax)
Studio Fix Fluid: $31.00 ($35.03 with tax)


----------



## d-0ne (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm speaking as a complete noob with no former knowledge of economics .. but I always thought things were cheaper in the US because of buying power?

They have WAY more people in the US compared to CND so maybe thats why prices are lower? 

Just a complete guess.

PS. One thing I do want to rant about is the fact that they gave away that "California Dreamin'" lipstick to only people who lived in California. That is ridiculous and it was one of my favourite colors too. They are after all a Canadian brand, so they should show us some love too.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a bag-a-holic and last few years when i was really into Louis Vuitton and when the Canadian dollar started to become better than the USD prices a lot of us complained to LV and to our Sales Associates as to why is the CAD prices worth way more than the USD when our CAD $ is worth so much more. It was like it was worth it to go down to the states and buy a bag and come back and still be ahead! Louis Vuitton ended up lowering the CAD prices as they should to reflect the economics. They did take about 6 months to do so, but at least it is more fair. Not sure why MAC isn't actively doing that. I mean the CAD prices doen't have to equal the USD prices but a $1.00- $1.50 less would be more relative.

thanks


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d-0ne* 

 
_ They are after all a Canadian brand, so they should show us some love too._

 
MAC hasn't been a Canadian brand in a long time, it's Estee Lauder now - US.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 17, 2009)

Can someone tell me the price of eye shadows and MSF in Canada including tax? Thnx


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

^ Which province you talking about?

tax is different in every province.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 19, 2009)

Toronto


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah it drives me crazy... I hate buying MAC here where I live in Canada.


----------

